# Dodge Ram Brake Light Problem



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm hoping one of you will have some insight on this. I had someone tell me that the brake lights on my truck weren't working this weekend. Sure enough, I checked it out and the high mount center brake light works, but the brake lights on the back of the truck don't. According to the manual there is only one fuse for all of the brake lights and I checked it and even tried a spare with no change. I wanted to make sure we wouldn't have a problem getting home so I hooked up the outback and everything on the trailer works great. Still no brake lights on the back of the truck.
I unhooked and checked the truck some more. The bulbs work, they light up with the lights, and the turn signals work.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like a problem that I read about some folks having on the 06 models. It is due to the TIPM (Total Integrated Power Module) tripping because of the current draw from the trailer. It will need to be reset by your dealer. From reading on the Turbo Diesel Register, I think when the dealer resets it, they can reset it to be able to withstand higher current spikes so hopefully you won't have to do it again. It could also still be a fuse though, so double check that. I think there is a separate fuse for the trailer and the brake lights. Good luck!

JD


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

fshr4life said:


> Sounds like a problem that I read about some folks having on the 06 models. It is due to the TIPM (Total Integrated Power Module) tripping because of the current draw from the trailer. It will need to be reset by your dealer. From reading on the Turbo Diesel Register, I think when the dealer resets it, they can reset it to be able to withstand higher current spikes so hopefully you won't have to do it again. It could also still be a fuse though, so double check that. I think there is a separate fuse for the trailer and the brake lights. Good luck!
> 
> JD


x2 on the TIPM. The reset with update changes the trip current from 15 to 17.5 amps. This normally just affects trailer brake lites so before you take it in to get reset, inspect all the wiring to the brake lights on the truck to make sure there are no grounds in the system to pull that much current.


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the information. 
I was afraid this was likley the issue.

It looks like I will be making a trip to the dealer.

Jim


----------

